# GM RAMair IV Aluminum Intake



## Mike Green (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi.

I have an original RAM AIR GM Aluminum Intake Manifold # 9799084 withOUT the exhaust crossover. Someone wants to purchase - what is it worth?

I also have an original cast iron intake from a 1970 Pontic GTO #481733. Is there any value to this ?

Thanks for your help,

M.....


----------

